# VA Sends $4,000 Bill to Amputee After He Speaks Out



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

OK, this is just pathetic. Comrade-president Yomomma doesn't like those who exercise their 1st amendment rights, especially not if they say anything bad against his stupid socialist dictator-wannabe elitist scumbag ass. What a despicable cowardly back-stabbing un-American two faced double dealing lying immoral powermad sociopathic bankster's pawn money grubbing ghetto thinking manipulative disgrace to the human race piece of shit. (I'm being nice because I don't want to get into trouble with his 4th Reich Nazi regime)

Poor Richard's News: VA sends $4,000 bill to double-amputee Purple Heart recipient after he spoke out against Obama


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

And people still just kiss his ass!!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

He goes after anyone that is against him. I am still prayin for a drunk ******* with terminal cancer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

No Vet should ever get a bill for wounds / injuries from their time in service. The person responsible for that bill being sent should have that bill shoved up where the sun doesn't shine, then his head put there too. And I mean literally.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Prepadoodle - may I quote you? Best description I have heard in a long time.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I can only ask "what the hell have WE let this country come too?"
SAD, pathetic, money hungry ...........ok, enough.
I will look this gentleman up, and personally thank him on Facebook, but this is just BULLSHIT.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

All of the vets here won't forget him and neither will many others. 







Nuff said.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Prepadoodle - may I quote you? Best description I have heard in a long time.


I never said any of that, it was obviously Alex Jones hacking my account!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Can't outdo your OP on this, but, just...wow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It is about what I expect from them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> No Vet should ever get a bill for wounds / injuries from their time in service. The person responsible for that bill being sent should have that bill shoved up where the sun doesn't shine, then his head put there too. And I mean literally.


Take the bureaucratic paper punching worm who sent that letter and make him/her walk point on dismounted patrol with a squad of Afgan troops in the Hindu Kush. With no helmet, body armor or weapon.
I'm not as good with words as Prepadoodle, so because we have women and children who come to this forum let me just say that this makes me very, very angry.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

::clapping::::clapping:: to his girlfriend / wife for staying with him through good and bad. I hope he doesn't get hasseled(spelling? medical ever!) about paying anything


----------

